# Solved: Print Server for a Scanner



## Yorkshire Guy (Dec 9, 2003)

Hi,

I'm going to purchase a Print-Server to attach my USB printer to my home network.

Does anyone know if they also work for Scanners?

I've seen some Print-Servers that will drive 2 printers, so I thought that they might drive a Printer and a Scanner.

Anyone done / tried this?

Cheers,
Hew


----------



## Yorkshire Guy (Dec 9, 2003)

OK, Ive sen some boxes advertised specifcally as Scanner Servers and of those some that say they can connect to one or more printers and / or a scanner; but they all look very expensive.

Does anyone know if a straight-forward Print Server of the £50 region will also drive a scanner?


thanks
Hew


----------



## cwwozniak (Nov 29, 2005)

I have read a few stories about the scanner portion of multi-function printers not working with networked printer servers. My father-in-law could not get anything to work on an H-P all-in-one when he connected it to a broadband router that included a printer server.

If you do decide to try it, you may want to see if the manufacturer of the scanner-printer server lists your particular all-in-one as being supported. You might also want to check the seller's return policy in case the thing does not work for you.


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

No a scanner will not function on a print server most of the time. The scanner itself usually has to have software that supports network scanning OR there has tt be a scanner serving appliance that comes with its own software you load to let the scannign software know the scanner is not connected to your PC but is on the network.

There are networked scanners and most HP all in ones that are network capable already will scan over the network as well. Anything else would require a specialized solution.


----------



## Yorkshire Guy (Dec 9, 2003)

Thanks cwwozniak and StumpedTechy,

Yes, a bit more research and it looks like a Scanner won't work.

You're right, multi-functional printers are listed as not supported on most of the Print Server specs, and even functions like 'low ink' notifications don't work; must be the bi-directional bit that isn't supported.

Ah well.
Cheers
Hew


----------



## davidhartley (Aug 17, 2007)

and check out the 'evidence' in the online emulator
http://support.dlink.com/emulators/dpr1260/setup_prnwiz.html
or RTFM @ manufacturer's website:
http://www.dlink.com/products/support.asp?pid=482&sec=0


----------

